# Sound editing



## Zenkiki (Mar 22, 2019)

So I am trying to edit a song I bought down to fit the criteria of what I need to have it in and I have the perfect song to use, but it has a single vulgarity in it, 'Bitch', that will automatically get me disqualified for so my option is to either mute that half second and leave it a little funny sounding or go to the end of the song and go with the last two choruses. The thing with that is it has a the first line of it sounding weird and I prefer the other ways he sings it. So I tried to overlap the line I like from a different chorus and play it in place of that but I cannot get things to line up right.
So can I get any advice or assistance?


----------

